# Palit GTX 960 Super JetStream 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2015)

Palit's GTX 960 Super JetStream is the highest-clocked GTX 960 we are reviewing today. It also comes with an overclock on the memory for that little bit of extra speed. The card is cooled by a dual-fan, triple-slot cooler that stops the fans in idle and light gaming.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jeffredo (Jan 23, 2015)

You lost the coil whine lottery here.  I'm sure it could have happened to any of the other samples you tested from other vendors (since it seems to be a complete crap shoot whether you have coil whine or not in any card).  If Palit would supply you with another card it might not have it at all.


----------



## mroofie (Jan 23, 2015)

any chance there will be a review of the new dual fan cooler from gigabyte?

sorrry for not quoting wizzard
There seems to be a problem with the reply function (on mobile)


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 23, 2015)

mroofie said:


> any chance there will be a review of the new dual fan cooler from gigabyte?


Yup. i have both the Gigabyte Windforce OC and the G1 Gaming. There is just a bit of a delay due to a BIOS update from Gigabyte.


----------



## versions (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi!

Registered so I could ask something I've been wondering for a while; where do you get your WoW numbers? The framerates you have there are not at all consistent with what I've been experiencing in-game in MoP and WoD. My GTX 680 most certainly does not give me 120 FPS on Ultra at 1440p, in fact I've had to turn down the settings to High to not get drops below 60 in the more demanding areas of Draenor. My card is overclocked to 1293MHz, too, so it's a bit stronger than a stock 680. Are you in Durotar or something like that? If so, I think something demanding like Nagrand or the Alliance Garrison (both on Draenor) would be a better option. Please take it into consideration.

Thanks.


----------



## mroofie (Jan 23, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Yup. i have both the Gigabyte Windforce OC and the G1 Gaming. There is just a bit of a delay due to a BIOS update from Gigabyte.


oh okay that's nice 
Will wait for you're review 

reply function works now :0


----------



## Thuban (Jan 25, 2015)

No 750 ti in the charts?


----------



## Jeffredo (Jan 25, 2015)

Thuban said:


> No 750 ti in the charts?



Yeah, its not on any of the GTX 960 reviews.  I've been using the GTX 650 Ti Boost as a substitute to try to get an idea.


----------



## pky (Feb 21, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Yup. i have both the Gigabyte Windforce OC and the G1 Gaming. There is just a bit of a delay due to a BIOS update from Gigabyte.


What happened with the Windforce OC review? The G1 has been out for quite a while now...


----------



## Frick (Feb 21, 2015)

versions said:


> Hi!
> 
> Registered so I could ask something I've been wondering for a while; where do you get your WoW numbers? The framerates you have there are not at all consistent with what I've been experiencing in-game in MoP and WoD. My GTX 680 most certainly does not give me 120 FPS on Ultra at 1440p, in fact I've had to turn down the settings to High to not get drops below 60 in the more demanding areas of Draenor. My card is overclocked to 1293MHz, too, so it's a bit stronger than a stock 680. Are you in Durotar or something like that? If so, I think something demanding like Nagrand or the Alliance Garrison (both on Draenor) would be a better option. Please take it into consideration.
> 
> Thanks.



What's your system specs? Otherwise good point, would be nice to know how he's measuring it.


----------

